# test



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 17, 2007)

Testing pic, i need help resizing it as i only have microsoft paint to work with. any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2007)

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

Would recommend that program as a freeware program for resizing things.

That said here is your resized sig...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks gnomey I shall use either one as they are both good!


----------

